# "I love her cause she got her own" FOTN + new hair



## oracle1 (Jan 24, 2009)

*"I love her cause she got her own"*

I'm really feeling that song. Anyway, I'm sick as hell and need to stay my ass in the house, but I'm going out anyway, lol

*Face:* NC45 Studio Stick, Dark Blot Powder, Mystery e/s for Brows
*Eyes:* Gesso, Scene, Print, Typogaphic, Scandalous Cosmetics Odyssey e/s, Individual lashes, Black e/l, Cork, Rice Paper, CG line exact l/l
*Lips:* Vanity's Child l/s, 1N l/g


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 24, 2009)

nice....reminds me of something Ateeya did on youtube.


----------



## MAC 101 (Jan 24, 2009)

love silvers and black!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 24, 2009)

You look stunning...such a beautiful look...Love the hair too!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 25, 2009)

Hehehe I like that song too. 

I, too, am sick. And I'm STILL going to go out and have some fun! 

UNSTOPPABLE!


----------



## oracle1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Hehehe I like that song too. 

I, too, am sick. And I'm STILL going to go out and have some fun! 

UNSTOPPABLE!_

 


I hear that honey


----------



## oracle1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You look stunning...such a beautiful look...Love the hair too!_

 

Thanks Boo


----------



## prettysecrets (Jan 25, 2009)

Love It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prettysecrets (Jan 25, 2009)

I LOVE your brows!!! Are you going to do any tutorials??


----------



## MissResha (Jan 25, 2009)

gorgeous as always!


----------



## JassyFresh (Jan 25, 2009)

First...you look stunning.  I love how beautifully blended the eyes are.  
Second...that Jamie Foxx Album is HOTT! I love that song too.


----------



## shootout (Jan 25, 2009)

You are so gorgeous.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 25, 2009)

You are amazing and gorgeous!


----------



## jmj2k (Jan 25, 2009)

Very pretty! You should do a tut...


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jan 25, 2009)

Seriously, have I ever told you how much I love the looks you do!??


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 25, 2009)

I Love it as usual!! You should really do tutorials cause you're amazing IMO!!! Hope you enjoyed your night out...


----------



## natjotua (Jan 25, 2009)

the eyebrows are on point!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 25, 2009)

You look gorgeous and I love the braids !


----------



## User67 (Jan 25, 2009)

You get more gorgeous with each post!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oracle1* 

 
_I hear that honey
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope you had fun! You looked so cute!


----------



## stronqerx (Jan 25, 2009)

wow ..gorgeous..i want ur brows ! Lol


----------



## Tinnsla (Jan 25, 2009)

Very pretty, the eyeshadow is so well blended and you brows are flawless!!!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 25, 2009)

you are gorgeous girl! Hope you get better!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok...get it girl!


----------



## Dice1233 (Jan 25, 2009)

um, wow, gorgeous!!!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 25, 2009)

Lovely. Also Your Hair Looks Great...


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 25, 2009)

very pretty makeup & hair!


----------



## kyoto (Jan 25, 2009)

Girl you look stunning and those brows are killer.  Love it!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 26, 2009)

Gorgeous and you don't look sick at all!!!  Hope you had fun!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 26, 2009)

So Pretty


----------



## nicoleh619 (Jan 26, 2009)

I havent been on Specktra for a minute but you keep working it out! You are WEARING this look and the fact that you use like a gazillion shadows is amazing because your blending is awesomeeee. Love the brows and hair too doll!!!!! I have missed your fotd's. Now I have to play catch up lol.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome smokey look!


----------



## oooshesbad (Feb 9, 2009)

I LLLLLIIKKEE you look absolutely stunning!! Those brows are on point


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## blackeneddove (Feb 9, 2009)

Your bows are PERFECT!


----------



## NancyNosrati (Feb 10, 2009)

love this look


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 10, 2009)

This gray looks amazing on you!  You'd never think gray would look good 'till you see it done well on someone.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Great job!


----------



## caramelo23 (Feb 10, 2009)

Feel better...girl you are super talented!!!! I love this look.


----------



## gitts (Feb 10, 2009)

Girl tell mehow you do your brows, mine need some serious work and yours are the bomb.


----------



## devin (Feb 10, 2009)

very pretty! these colors look great on you!!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 11, 2009)

This look is hott!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Feb 11, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## ktinagapay (Feb 11, 2009)

the white to that soft blue is so goregeous. also your eyebrows are amazing


----------



## bsquared (Feb 11, 2009)

love it


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Feb 11, 2009)

Love it!!


----------



## indiagirl73 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow.. this is gorgeous.. Do you use a base to make the colors so vibrant?


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

you look like vivica a fox in the first pic soo purdy!


----------



## catwoman333 (Feb 11, 2009)

amazing!i love your make up and you are sooo pretty!


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 26, 2009)

amazing! i didnt even know u were wearing lashes!! great app!


----------



## MsNyse (Feb 28, 2009)

I love this look and your lips and brows are sooo perfect! You look fabulous!


----------



## Kenna23 (Feb 28, 2009)

could you please do a tutorial on this please? i want to try this look for my friend on her birthday.


----------



## fintia (Feb 28, 2009)

pretty look YUP!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm feelin this look, Love the brows!


----------



## bsquared (Mar 1, 2009)

fly! i hope you feel better soon! lol


----------



## MrsPackMan (Mar 1, 2009)

LOVE THE LOOK!!!!  and the curls are soooo pretty!  you're an all around doll


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh wow, I'm jealous. this look is damn near perfect...


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 1, 2009)

Your eyes are perfect! I'm so jealous :<!


----------



## amberenees (Mar 1, 2009)

OooOoh-eMmMm-gEeee
i think i just got lost in your eyes...
j/k... but seriously pretty!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 1, 2009)

pretty look!


----------



## PrincessZmunda (Mar 1, 2009)

Always love your looks!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 3, 2009)

You are BEAUTIFUL!! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this look so much


----------

